# Camping in Le Touquet



## Chitster (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Need some suggestions for quality campsites near or in Le Touquet.

Thanks in advance.

The Chitster


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

A good campsite is Stonehams. I've put the link below.
You can cycle into town or walking will take you 10-15 minutes.

Kind regards

Maddie

http://www.letouquet.com/web/minisite/contenu.aspx?id_minisite=78&id_page=161

http://www.letouquet.com/index_en.aspx


----------

